# DIO sneek preview!!!!



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

*DIO sneek preview!!!! new progress pics too!!!!*

This is my newest creation I named him DIO after Ronnie James DIO I wasnt going to post till he's done but.....I just got done air brushing his head and I am stoked about him so here he is the white guy in the back ground is the Creepster in the making's .....he also has led's in the eyes


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Looking good, Mike. Are both of these pieces mache? What's the set-up going to be for these guys?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you're going for a steam punk look with this guy - really nice.

I trust The Creepster is honored to be included in your display

Mike, if you copy the IMG code, it will post like this:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

cool thanx roxy!!! this guy is over 7 foot tall and is made of monster mudd the body any way he tote's a gatlin gun that spins flashes omits smoke and swings side to side...the head has more to come air tubes and other lines for his vision and hearing.............the creepster is all paper mache and celuclay I used drywall compound to smooth it out he still has alot of sanding to go...the DIO head is foam carved celuclay the mask straps are paper mache strips built up and the neck area is also paper mache


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

These are going to be amazing, I can understand your excitment in wanting to share! It looks as though creepster has done a striptease and left some of his clothing on the ground lol Are the pallets in the background part of a future project?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the pallets are for a fence to keep the boxer outta my flower garden he likes to pee on my lillies


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks awesome Mike! Nice work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dio looks cool, and I'm looking forward to seeing him completed.

Thanks for posting the pic of Creepster too, I've been wondering what he looked like.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, if that's The Creepster, he needs 19 inch biceps


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Good grief, DIO is creepy.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice prop work! I always wondered what The Creepster looked like!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

2 very nice projects. I know you got some time in these. But worth every minute.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Cant see at work but I am bookmarking this page to check it out later.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job on DIO Mike, it has a post apocalyptic feel to it. Looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

new pics on monster mudd pants and boots and shirt I added hair and rivits to the mask and clips for the straps there is also a shot of his eye's in the dark and a mockup of his gatlin gun


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

He's lookin' pretty sweet there Mike. Nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

DIO is going to be one intimidating guy Mike, great work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job on this Mike!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

thanx everyone!!! for the kind words


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Mike, this dude rocks, I love the stringy hair and the creepy bio-hazard look, he's a wicked looking dude.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

How did I miss this guy?? He's awesome!! Nice work, Mike!! I can't wait to see your yard this year!


----------



## Girl of Vlad (Sep 3, 2009)

I just love your creepster! Fantastic.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice creatvity MM. 
I really wish I had the talent to create cool characters like that!


----------

